# Grave Stone Cutouts?



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Is there anywhere that has grave stone designs already with or without text that you can just print out and carve away? Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a good site for getting the most stones out of one sheet of foam. These are just the cutout shapes.

http://www.hauntedyards.com/home/quick-and-dirty-tombstones


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is my favorite site for tombstone templates

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/index.html


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> Here is my favorite site for tombstone templates
> 
> http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/index.html


GREAT link! I'd forgotten about those!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Gothikim said:


> GREAT link! I'd forgotten about those!


I'd forgotten about those too. Thanks for the reminder SpectreTTM.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ive been looking for those! yeeahh thanks much.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool I gotta check that out if I decide to make any more tombstones... I wonder if hubby will let me buy more foam.....naaaahhhh


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is the template I made up for last year. It gives a good mix of the small medium and large, and yields more headstones than any other I've seen for a 4'x8' piece of foam. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/f5c0e40e.jpg


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi-everyone...Im new to making tombstones,so I apologize if my questions sound a little dumb-lol.My first guestion is....Are these templates used for copying onto the foam,kindof like a stencil or something?And If so,How do I make them Large enough and be able to print them out that way?Thank you for any help...I need it:googly:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

and you guys get them to size you need how?

i've tried the whole enlarging/zooming thing.........its ok however it sometimes take a dozen sheets of paper that i have to tape together

i have a printer capable of printing 13x19.........however i cannot figure out how to print to that scale.........yet


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not high tech enough to bother trying to enlarge them, I just mark the measurements on the side of the foam sheet, and then draw the patterns on the foam once I know where the borders are. Simply holding a marker on the end of a piece of string and swinging it on a fixed arc from a point will give you most of the curves.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hween girl, yeppers. its for copying on. theyre a perfect size. just print em out and tape together


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

gypsichic said:


> and you guys get them to size you need how?
> 
> i've tried the whole enlarging/zooming thing.........its ok however it sometimes take a dozen sheets of paper that i have to tape together
> 
> i have a printer capable of printing 13x19.........however i cannot figure out how to print to that scale.........yet


I go thru more tape when I do foam work.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

be creative and sketch them on or use a ruler to get the lines straight. that would make them more worn and old if the lines were not exactly straight


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have access to an HP plotter that prints on 36" wide continous roll paper. I use CorelDraw to import bitmaps and Jpegs of tombstones and then print to full scale. Lay them over the foam and you have a full size template on which to carve away. Haunters might consider checking out local blueprint/copy shops to see how much it would cost to run large copies. Considering the time, energy and Scotch tape it takes to print on 8x11 paper and taping together, a full size print might be a bargain. One full size template could be used several times if you use care.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

jim6918 said:


> I have access to an HP plotter that prints on 36" wide continous roll paper. I use CorelDraw to import bitmaps and Jpegs of tombstones and then print to full scale. Lay them over the foam and you have a full size template on which to carve away. Haunters might consider checking out local blueprint/copy shops to see how much it would cost to run large copies. Considering the time, energy and Scotch tape it takes to print on 8x11 paper and taping together, a full size print might be a bargain. One full size template could be used several times if you use care.


Just out of curiousity. What did your last printing cost you?


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, don't tell my boss LOL, but I use the one I use at work. The paper is bought by the 200 yard roll, and since the plot is nothing more than a line drawing, the ink used is miniscule. So I guess the short answer is "FREE." I either come in early or stay late to work on these things, but it only takes a few minutes to set one up and print it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i just used the hedstorm ones, and made this:


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice! I'll post my outcome too.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I use graph paper to plan mine, then just sketch the outlines onto the foam after marking out a measurement grid on the foam. Last year was my first attempt. You can see the results at the link in my sig.


----------

